# Stray I named him thumper :)!



## BunBun02 (Nov 8, 2014)

So one really hot afternoon a girl knocked on my door and asked me if the bunny she had in her arms was mine and I said no and she said I have to find his owners as I can't take him to my dads (her parents are divorced) so I said I can take him in and I needed up falling in love with him she came back the next afternoons and collected him and my heart broke as I was hoping she oils forget about him 






BunBun.... Breeding quality mini lops since 1999


----------

